# Possibility screwed my self



## Inuym (20 Feb 2014)

When I did my online application it asked me to choose the nearest recruitment center to my location well I only had one option and it had Calgary in the title I thought that was weird but I went with it now when I call the 1 800 number to book an appointment the answering service says recruiting center prairies and north "calgary" detachment I live in Edmonton however 6 hours away. Is this just the main recruiting hub for the area or did I screw my self and have to travel to Calgary for appointments and such? Unfortunately they are closed for the evening so I thought id ask you fine folks if you have any insight I apologize if I didn't provide proper info can't access the application I sent to check


----------



## Tibbson (20 Feb 2014)

I'm not sure how they are actually structured but once you get someone on the phone if a change needs to be made they can easily amend your submission for you and route it to the correct center.


----------



## DAA (20 Feb 2014)

Inuym said:
			
		

> When I did my online application it asked me to choose the nearest recruitment center to my location well I only had one option and it had Calgary in the title I thought that was weird but I went with it now when I call the 1 800 number to book an appointment the answering service says recruiting center prairies and north "calgary" detachment I live in Edmonton however 6 hours away. Is this just the main recruiting hub for the area or did I screw my self and have to travel to Calgary for appointments and such? Unfortunately they are closed for the evening so I thought id ask you fine folks if you have any insight I apologize if I didn't provide proper info can't access the application I sent to check


d
You have the right number and appear to be getting through to the office in Edmonton, seeing as Edmonton is a "Detachment of Calgary".

Good luck in getting someone to answer let alone return any of your messages, if in fact you can leave a message.

Just keep trying and trying and trying........


----------



## Inuym (20 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> d
> You have the right number and appear to be getting through to the office in Edmonton, seeing as Edmonton is a "Detachment of Calgary".
> 
> Good luck in getting someone to answer let alone return any of your messages, if in fact you can leave a message.
> ...



 HA HA thanks DAA I thought that may be the case I was looking for the detachment name online I've heard the issue of getting a hold of recruiters I tried 2 years ago for reserves and it was phone tag I never did talk to any one other than the infirmary (forces website had the wrong number) i just stopped trying after a while and here I am


----------



## DeadLiftKid (10 Mar 2014)

I submitted my application in January. I got my email the next week. I tried to call the file manager there, and no answer.....for a whole month. I called at least 6 times a day, and would eventually recite the voicemail message to myself. I finally got someone on the line March 1st, and wrote my cfat March 5th. I hope I'm not going to go through that again when I book my Medical, and Interview.


----------



## BlueShield (10 Mar 2014)

it's ok.... i got screwed too... :


----------



## DAA (10 Mar 2014)

DeadLiftKid said:
			
		

> I submitted my application in January. I got my email the next week. I tried to call the file manager there, and no answer.....for a whole month. I called at least 6 times a day, and would eventually recite the voicemail message to myself. I finally got someone on the line March 1st, and wrote my cfat March 5th. I hope I'm not going to go through that again when I book my Medical, and Interview.



Oh, the best is yet to come.........


----------



## GAP (10 Mar 2014)

Poor puppys....they actually had to wait......really?......all this angst over waiting? 

Lord love a duck..... :


----------



## KerryBlue (10 Mar 2014)

DeadLiftKid said:
			
		

> I hope I'm not going to go through that again when I book my Medical, and Interview.




HA, have fun waiting. I've been waiting close to 5 months now....I call once a week too see whats up and the new application process is really messing recruiters up.


----------



## Scott (10 Mar 2014)

GAP said:
			
		

> Poor puppys....they actually had to wait......really?......all this angst over waiting?
> 
> Lord love a duck..... :



Almost like they're owed the job or something, eh?


----------



## Goose15 (10 Mar 2014)

GAP said:
			
		

> Poor puppys....they actually had to wait......really?......all this angst over waiting?
> 
> Lord love a duck..... :





			
				Scott said:
			
		

> Almost like they're owed the job or something, eh?



I in no way believe the CAF owes me anything in any way shape or form. I also believe that patience is important. That being said I do not believe keeping tabs on the application or believing that something is taking a long time shows you are full of angst. 

If I had not kept in contact I would not have known I required an FBI background check for my time in the US for college (which I was actually informed of too late for my application to be properly processed). The same can be said when I reapplied: had I not kept in touch I would have gone without knowing they had lost the FBI check (copy) I gave them on three separate occasions. (The one from the previous application and two new copies for the second one.) Again later for the same application that they told my they submitted a key paper after my interview (the 11-liner) which was the only thing I required for merit listing. After speaking to my new file manager I found out they never submitted it, despite me confirming that they had on three separate occasions.

With all that said I believe there needs to be an understanding that it is not angst. People simply wanting to know what is normal versus not normal and what they should watch for when applying. I sincerely hope what happened to me was just a fluke but if it wasn't why should someone just sit around and wait only to find their application period has passed and/or their file has been closed with nothing proceeding as is normal?

I am not crying or complaining, in fact I am taking all of this in stride. Still pushing along in my goal to serve in the CAF. Also, as I stated earlier: I know that the CAF does not owe me anything in any way, shape or form. 

Just my :2c:


----------



## KerryBlue (11 Mar 2014)

Scott said:
			
		

> Almost like they're owed the job or something, eh?



How is it that recruits taking an interest in their application is always equated by senior members here as them whining that they are owed a job. Why are you not glad that potential recruits had enough interest in the job they are applying for that they searched the internet and found this forum where there questions can be answered, or have already been answered and give them a place to read and learn. Or that they care enough to worry about these things, would you rather we just say fuck it, I'm not going to try and gain as much information possible from the senior members who have experience to share. Isn't that a part of army life, sharing the knowledge you have learned while in with those who are new (i.e Cpl's teaching no hook Pte's? the ropes) Or is it for you guys to constantly shit on us for asking questions because were not in or were not the cool kids but you are. 

Too bad there isn't a Royal Bank of Canada recruiting forum, where applicants can ask about timelines for job recruiting, OH wait on the RBC careers website it gives applicants a general timeline of when to expect things, and when you call someone there in HR they tell you what the timeline is and when to expect things, and anyone you speak to will give you the same answer. Unlike when you call CFRC's and each week you get a different answer from the same person. 

Most applicants understand these things take time, but having people who are ready to completely change their lives at the sound of their phone ringing waiting for 5 months to over a year is a bit ridiculous.  When I applied in April it was in hope that by September I would be processed and have a BMQ date for September or October. Well I didn't even get contacted until September at which point I had decided to continue my education to better myself. Here I am almost 1 year since my online application was submitted and I'm being told it could be anywhere from a few more months to a few years, and the recruiters have no idea when anything is going to happen. 

Is that fair for a 19 year old kid, who's already dealing with parents who aren't happy with his decision to leave school and join the army, to keep them waiting for months and years at a time. Well in my opinion no. I'm not saying the army owes me a job, or anything really. But applicants would atleast like a fair chance at the process. My recruiter keeps telling me its based on CFAT scores to move on, well I scored high enough for most officer trades have two years of university, played sports at the provincial level etc... I'm not trying to say there aren't better candidates then me, but subjectively when I look at myself I should be more then a competitive applicant. 

We as applicants should have to be calling the CFRC to check to see if they're doing the job they are paid to do. If I hadn't been checking in weekly my file transfer in September never would have been processed by CFRC Ottawa. The recruiter I submitted it too went on sick leave without putting in for the transfer request, the second recruiter forgot about it and it was on the third try that it went through. Same with my attempt to book a medical and interview as I was instructed to, two weeks after my CFAT. I was told to come back in two weeks and everything would be okay. Two weeks later, Oh well we haven't started your background check. Come back in a month. A month later, oh well we can't process you right now. Here I am almost half a year since my CFAT and still nothing. I'm moving back to Toronto for the summer, and have really not even scratched the surface of the recruiting process, with no firm dates other then a few months too years as my approximate timeline for further processing. 

/rant


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Mar 2014)

Long story short recruiting is a little (heh) fucked up.

We, the CF, say that we need more applicants yet turn around and constantly drop the ball with applicants resulting in applicants who would make great soldiers leaving for other careers. Companies and careers that come across as doing a better job of recruiting people.

You guys don't get straight answers because there is no straight answer to give you or if you're given a straight answer, a timeline say, it can change in the blink of an eye.

If the CF is dropping the ball then start applying to other places, RCMP, CSIS, OPP, The Special Activities Division (  8) ).  You're young, don't waste time waiting for just one phone call.  Sooner or later, probably when most of our applicants are doing push ups on warrior platoon, the CF will take a look at fixing our recruiting.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Mar 2014)

You had your rant....Thanks for coming out.  Now here are some of my thoughts:



			
				KerryBlue said:
			
		

> How is it that recruits taking an interest in their application is always equated by senior members here as them whining that they are owed a job.



I guess as a "junior' member of the site, you have not read that many posts by those who have thought that joining the CAF was an entitlement.  Perhaps with time and more reading you will see their point that many coming here have a "sense of entitlement" and understand.



			
				KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Why are you not glad that potential recruits had enough interest in the job they are applying for that they searched the internet and found this forum where there questions can be answered, or have already been answered and give them a place to read and learn.



It is so nice that they have searched the Internet and found this site.  It is rather "old" to have so many come and not have done much more in the way of 'research' than find this site and not READ what has already been answered to questions that they may have.  It is frustrating when new members to the site ask the exact same questions over and over, sometimes several times within the same day.  It is frustrating when a new member SPAMS the site with the same question in different threads.  It is nauseating to have a new member reword their questions, because they are not happy with the answers they have received.



			
				KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Or that they care enough to worry about these things, would you rather we just say fuck it, I'm not going to try and gain as much information possible from the senior members who have experience to share. Isn't that a part of army life, sharing the knowledge you have learned while in with those who are new (i.e Cpl's teaching no hook Pte's? the ropes) Or is it for you guys to constantly shit on us for asking questions because were not in or were not the cool kids but you are.



Using one's initiative is an attribute that we prize.  Not having the fortitude to do proper research, even the most basic, to research information, nor the capability to READ what has been posted, does not reflect well on those who visit this site aspiring to join the CAF.  



			
				KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Too bad there isn't a Royal Bank of Canada recruiting forum, where applicants can ask about timelines for job recruiting, OH wait on the RBC careers website it gives applicants a general timeline of when to expect things, and when you call someone there in HR they tell you what the timeline is and when to expect things, and anyone you speak to will give you the same answer. Unlike when you call CFRC's and each week you get a different answer from the same person.



Your sarcasm is noted.

Can I ask you if the Royal Bank of Canada requires one to lay their life on the line to defend the policies of the Government of Canada?  Does the Royal Bank of Canada do aptitude testing, medical testing, Security clearances, etc.?  Does the Royal Bank of Canada take any consideration to the fact that their employees will be carrying loaded weapons and firing various weapons systems?  Sure the Royal Bank of Canada doesn't take as long to process their applicants through their HR.  Mcdonalds is even quicker.  Your comparison really is moot.



			
				KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Most applicants understand these things take time, but having people who are ready to completely change their lives at the sound of their phone ringing waiting for 5 months to over a year is a bit ridiculous.  When I applied in April it was in hope that by September I would be processed and have a BMQ date for September or October. Well I didn't even get contacted until September at which point I had decided to continue my education to better myself. Here I am almost 1 year since my online application was submitted and I'm being told it could be anywhere from a few more months to a few years, and the recruiters have no idea when anything is going to happen.



Speaking of one's "sense of entitlement".   You just made a good example of that, yourself.  Please read the stickied topic on "Wait Times".



			
				KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Is that fair for a 19 year old kid, who's already dealing with parents who aren't happy with his decision to leave school and join the army, to keep them waiting for months and years at a time. Well in my opinion no. I'm not saying the army owes me a job, or anything really. But applicants would atleast like a fair chance at the process. My recruiter keeps telling me its based on CFAT scores to move on, well I scored high enough for most officer trades have two years of university, played sports at the provincial level etc... I'm not trying to say there aren't better candidates then me, but subjectively when I look at myself I should be more then a competitive applicant.



 :  Again, you make an example of yourself being the type of person who does have a "sense of entitlement" and you should be treated special.  Sorry.  You are not special.



			
				KerryBlue said:
			
		

> We as applicants should have to be calling the CFRC to check to see if they're doing the job they are paid to do. If I hadn't been checking in weekly my file transfer in September never would have been processed by CFRC Ottawa. The recruiter I submitted it too went on sick leave without putting in for the transfer request, the second recruiter forgot about it and it was on the third try that it went through. Same with my attempt to book a medical and interview as I was instructed to, two weeks after my CFAT. I was told to come back in two weeks and everything would be okay. Two weeks later, Oh well we haven't started your background check. Come back in a month. A month later, oh well we can't process you right now. Here I am almost half a year since my CFAT and still nothing. I'm moving back to Toronto for the summer, and have really not even scratched the surface of the recruiting process, with no firm dates other then a few months too years as my approximate timeline for further processing.
> 
> /rant



Sorry.  You just don't get it.


----------



## Scott (11 Mar 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Blah, blah, blah...



You're preaching to the choir, junior. There are plenty of people who have had to do some waiting for their job and know exactly how it feels, so wind your neck in just a wee bit. I didn't bother reading all of your post, I have heard it too many times. My comments were meant to inject a bit of reality to the situation, apparently you took it all wrong. Oh well.

If you guys were as dedicated as you profess to be about reading the forums and getting familiar ten you'd realize this:


			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Long story short recruiting is a little (heh) fucked up.



Which isn't to say that there isn't sympathy, but the party line gets old when it is seen time and time again - and when advice given is ignored.

Edited: clarity.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Mar 2014)

Scott said:
			
		

> I didn't bother reading all of your post, I have heard it too many times. My comments were meant to inject a bit of reality to the situation, apparently you took it all wrong. Oh well.



No need to go back and pour over my lengthily post, I too was injecting a bit of reality. Our recruiting isn't top notch, no secrets there. If people don't like waiting they should consider looking elsewhere.


----------



## Scott (11 Mar 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> No need to go back and pour over my lengthily post, I too was injecting a bit of reality. Our recruiting isn't top notch, no secrets there. If people don't like waiting they should consider looking elsewhere.



Didn't mean yours dude, it was bang on. Too bad it's all stuff that various folks have repeated metric hit loads of times - to no avail with some, it seems. No, I meant KerryBlue's.


----------



## KerryBlue (11 Mar 2014)

George, Scott and Obedientia I appreciate your comments, and the slap in the face. I've had that rant pent up for a few months, said my piece and that's that. Sorry for sounding whiny, or self entitled. I'll just go back to my school work, the gym and reading the forums   


edited for spelling


----------



## Scott (11 Mar 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> George, Scott and Obedientia I appreciate your comments, and the slap in the face. I've had that rant pent up for a few months, said my piece and that's that. Sorry for sounding whining, or self entitled. I'll just go back to my school work, the gym and reading the forums



No probs. Don't forget to keep in shape. If it's meant to be then it will all pay off. If it's not then best to have a fallback plan.

Best of luck.


----------



## DAA (11 Mar 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Long story short recruiting is a little (heh) ****ed up.
> 
> We, the CF, say that we need more applicants yet turn around and constantly drop the ball with applicants resulting in applicants who would make great soldiers leaving for other careers.
> 
> ...



I'd love to chime in but the little voice in my head tells me other wise but I will do it anyhow.

I will say, your first comment is far too kind.  The ball hasn't been dropped, in fact, it's not even been picked up.  The only answer an applicant gets today is "We'll be in touch."

The system is being fixed and this is the result ----> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/114067/post-1296015#msg1296015

So summed up and in pictures, this is what it looks like.

After you apply online and trying to reach your local CFRC ----->     :brickwall:

After contacting your CFRC and trying to get a CFAT/TSD appointment ---->   :deadhorse:

After you write the CFAT/TSD, what comes next  ----->    :alone:

Where is this new fix heading  ----->    :trainwreck:

 :2c:


----------



## BlueShield (11 Mar 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> I in no way believe the CAF owes me anything in any way shape or form. I also believe that patience is important. That being said I do not believe keeping tabs on the application or believing that something is taking a long time shows you are full of angst.



Well, the word "patience", are you referring to the waiting time to be 10 years or more?


----------



## JoeDos (11 Mar 2014)

At this point it's just a giant train wreck as DAA said, I plan to just contact periodically every 2 weeks and hopefully that will show something, I know for my CFAT I just kept contact every 3rd week or so and finally got it scheduled.


----------



## Goose15 (12 Mar 2014)

BlueShield said:
			
		

> Well, the word "patience", are you referring to the waiting time to be 10 years or more?



It was a general statement. Being "patient" varies in the type of entry plan. Personally, I was referring to ROTP during which patience only gets you so far since there is a "structured" timeline. So, if you are "too patience" whoosh there goes your shot at merit listing and selection.

To answer you specific question though: no that is not what I meant. I don't know what it used to be like but you need to update your medical and interview (assuming you make it there) at least yearly right now; so no I would say that is a little excessive to be considered "patience" . 

PS: The patience I am referring to is for the actual process NOT getting selected.


----------



## Emilio (12 Mar 2014)

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> At this point it's just a giant train wreck as DAA said, I plan to just contact periodically every 2 weeks and hopefully that will show something, I know for my CFAT I just kept contact every 3rd week or so and finally got it scheduled.



Also note that they stop processing applications as of April 1st...


----------



## KerryBlue (12 Mar 2014)

Emilio said:
			
		

> Also note that they stop processing applications as of April 1st...



That doesn't sound right at all, considering there's tons of people who have applied between September-January who wrote the CFAT/TSD and are waiting for further processing. You think April 1st everyone gets told sorry were closing your application?


----------



## DAA (12 Mar 2014)

Emilio said:
			
		

> Also note that they stop processing applications as of April 1st...



If only........      :rofl:


----------



## BeyondTheNow (12 Mar 2014)

Emilio said:
			
		

> Also note that they stop processing applications as of April 1st...



Please refrain from offering up information about Recruiting and their practises, with which you have no formal knowledge or experience. (I.e. You're not a MCC, file manager, or even serving member.) Since you are an applicant, you know how difficult and sometimes frustrating this period of time can be without contributing to the misinformation already flowing. 

If you were specifically told this from your own Recruiter/RC, then that's unfortunate. But please at least preface posts such as this with, "I was told...", "I'm not sure if this is correct, perhaps someone can confirm..." etc. and leave room for another to comment who can specifically clarify the information as factual or not.

There are many comments throughout the Recruiting threads indicating that processing for many different trades occurs periodically during the year and that intake fluctuates/changes often at any given time.


----------



## Emilio (12 Mar 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> That doesn't sound right at all, considering there's tons of people who have applied between September-January who wrote the CFAT/TSD and are waiting for further processing. You think April 1st everyone gets told sorry were closing your application?



Sorry I should have been more clear, my specific recruiting center told me that applications would stop processing as of  April 1st. Also I did apply in March of last year, had the files forwarded to the RC in April and started the process in October. 

I apologize if it seemed I was in any way spreading misinformation.


----------



## JoeDos (12 Mar 2014)

Emilio said:
			
		

> Sorry I should have been more clear, my specific recruiting center told me that applications would stop processing as of  April 1st. Also I did apply in March of last year, had the files forwarded to the RC in April and started the process in October.
> 
> I apologize if it seemed I was in any way spreading misinformation.



Well that's unfortunate for you but last year I applied in May and got contacted on June of last year, I was told by my CFRC that processing happens all year round.


----------



## KerryBlue (12 Mar 2014)

Emilio said:
			
		

> Sorry I should have been more clear, my specific recruiting center told me that applications would stop processing as of  April 1st.



I'm sorry but that still doesn't make sense. What do they just shut down for the summer, and leave applicants hanging for months. Perhaps what they mean is they stop processing new applications until they finish out the old ones, BUT I'm speculating. 

I'll leave it for DAA or someone more experienced to offer a concrete answer.


----------



## DAA (13 Mar 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but that still doesn't make sense. What do they just shut down for the summer, and leave applicants hanging for months. Perhaps what they mean is they stop processing new applications until they finish out the old ones, BUT I'm speculating.
> 
> I'll leave it for DAA or someone more experienced to offer a concrete answer.



I agree, it still doesn't make sense.  I can't figure it out.     ???


----------



## Goose15 (16 Mar 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> I'd love to chime in but the little voice in my head tells me other wise but I will do it anyhow.
> 
> I will say, your first comment is far too kind.  The ball hasn't been dropped, in fact, it's not even been picked up.  The only answer an applicant gets today is "We'll be in touch."
> 
> ...



Is the same occurring on the Reserve side of recruiting or is this mainly
Reg Force issue?

I ask because [based on my understanding of the reserves] they have their own recruiters but still use the main CFRCs for parts of the process.


----------



## MeatheadMick (16 Mar 2014)

I wonder if the CFRC's are letting applicants know that positions in the CAF are relatively tight right now... due to budget constraints and cutbacks?


----------



## Goose15 (16 Mar 2014)

MeatheadMick said:
			
		

> I wonder if the CFRC's are letting applicants know that positions in the CAF are relatively tight right now... due to budget constraints and cutbacks?



Not based on my experience on the recruit side of things. Any information like that I've only encountered in an unofficial capacity (such as your post) on these forums.


----------



## KerryBlue (16 Mar 2014)

MeatheadMick said:
			
		

> I wonder if the CFRC's are letting applicants know that positions in the CAF are relatively tight right now... due to budget constraints and cutbacks?



Last I heard there's around 800-900 combat arms spots open for FY 2014-2015. About half of that is Infantry, the other half is divided between Arty, Combat Eng, and Armoured.


----------



## DAA (17 Mar 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Is the same occurring on the Reserve side of recruiting or is this mainly
> Reg Force issue?
> 
> I ask because [based on my understanding of the reserves] they have their own recruiters but still use the main CFRCs for parts of the process.



Reserves are "managed" differently, so they are not subject to this process.


----------

